# Golf clubs with Ryanair



## putsch (5 Apr 2009)

Off to France travelling with Ryanair next week. 

I normally just take one small bag with all the advantages - online check in, priority boarding,no waiting for luggage etc. But it makes sense this time to bring out a set of golf clubs (having got new ones I can leave this set behind me in France for future use). It'll be a hassle since I'm travelling alone and will have to lug them around the car park and airport - any special advice from anyone who has done this before? Do I have to check in first and then deliver the clubs to another spot? Is it likely to be too much hassle?


----------



## gdf (5 Apr 2009)

Have brought golf clubs on many trips with Ryanair from Shannon. You check in at the desk in the usual way and when the  bag is weighed and tagged you take it to the oversize luggage belt which is located alongside the check-in desks. On arrival at your destination airport the bag is usually delivered to an oversize baggage point in the arrivals hall but sometimes it may end up on the belt with the other bags.


----------



## Brian76 (6 Apr 2009)

Get yourself a travel bag to put your golf bag into. They're only about 40 or 50e & have wheels on the end so you pull them along with you, saves you carrying them through the airport. 
And will give your clubs/bag some extra protection.

A word of warning though, weigh your golf bag before leaving home. Ryanair charge the same excess baggage on golf bags once you go beyond their predetermined weights, which I think is 15kg.


----------



## putsch (6 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm just trying to book the golf clubs online and its only showing an option for 60euro i.e 30 euro for each direction even though I won't be bringing them back with me. Any advice on how to get around this?


----------



## rgfuller (6 Apr 2009)

putsch said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm just trying to book the golf clubs online and its only showing an option for 60euro i.e 30 euro for each direction even though I won't be bringing them back with me. Any advice on how to get around this?


 
Buy two one way flights, and only book the bag on one of them ?


----------



## putsch (6 Apr 2009)

The return flights were booked a long time ago -  I should have said  - so no scope for one way bookings at this stage.


----------



## Thinfield (6 Apr 2009)

Also planning to travel with golf clubs / golf bag with Ryanair. Was thinking about selecting the "0 bags and online check-in" option; ie allowing me to carry hand luggage only plus storing a few "extras" if needed in the golf bag - thereby keeping costs down. Anyone done it this way or have any views?


----------



## Latrade (7 Apr 2009)

I can only relate the story of my dad's experiences with golf clubs and Ryanair. Twice he went to France, twice the clubs went to Stanstead. He got them eventually and fortunately he wasn't on a golfing weekend, so could live without them for a couple of days.


----------



## Ruam (7 Apr 2009)

Thinfield said:


> Also planning to travel with golf clubs / golf bag with Ryanair. Was thinking about selecting the "0 bags and online check-in" option; ie allowing me to carry hand luggage only plus storing a few "extras" if needed in the golf bag - thereby keeping costs down. Anyone done it this way or have any views?



I regularly bring my bicycle on planes and pack up the bike bag with clothes and extra stuff.  Never had any problem doing this.

Ruam


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2009)

Thinfield said:


> Also planning to travel with golf clubs / golf bag with Ryanair. Was thinking about selecting the "0 bags and online check-in" option; ie allowing me to carry hand luggage only plus storing a few "extras" if needed in the golf bag - thereby keeping costs down. Anyone done it this way or have any views?


 
Ryanair and some other airlines are getting strict on enforcing the size/weight limits on hand luggage baggage allowed. They regularly stop people approaching the gates and make them check-in such bags. Not sure you'll get a set of clubs that measure less than 55cm x 40cm x 20cm.

If you don't pre-book it, it'll cost you more.
Leo


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Apr 2009)

putsch said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm just trying to book the golf clubs online and its only showing an option for 60euro i.e 30 euro for each direction even though I won't be bringing them back with me. Any advice on how to get around this?


 i think the only way around it is to check in at the airport and pay for them then, that way you'll only have to pay one way.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (7 Oct 2021)

how many sets of golf clubs can Ryanair take on a plane? I've looked online but cannot find anything. We are a group of golfers looking to go to Spain .


----------

